# a few questions... :)



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Just a few of quick questions... 
1. Can lovebirds eat natural peanuts, y'know, the ones that come in the seed mixes?
2. Can lovebirds eat sultanas?
3. My birds are 'indoor birds', and because of the snow and cold I havent had chance to put them in their outdoor cage...They do get natural daylight because they are near a window. So should I just leave it til' Spring-Summer when putting them out, or should I leave it altogether?
:confused1:
Any advice would be greatly appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Lovebirds can eat almost any type of seed, nut, or fruit...but it doesn't mean they will.What one bird will eat another will ignore.
If you have indoor raised birds keep your birds indoors until the risk of frosts has gone next year.
Should you wish to keep them in an outdoor flight next spring take precautions with regard to escapes.They can and do shoot out of an opened door very quickly.


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Lovebirds can eat almost any type of seed, nut, or fruit...but it doesn't mean they will.What one bird will eat another will ignore.
> If you have indoor raised birds keep your birds indoors until the risk of frosts has gone next year.
> Should you wish to keep them in an outdoor flight next spring take precautions with regard to escapes.They can and do shoot out of an opened door very quickly.


Well I think they like sultanas, but they keep dropping them in their water bowl, is this because they want to make them mushy? Or maybe they dont actually like them...?:confused1:
Thanks again :thumbup:


----------

